# winniebago front blinds



## catman (Jul 3, 2007)

has any body ideas for cleaning front pleated blinds :?:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have the day & night blinds ,we take them down and clean them in the shower,this usually coincides with re-threading them.

( that is the royal WE,i mean Duncan ) :lol: 


Chris


----------



## catman (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris
I am sorry I did not exp. that very well its the front windscreen draw pleated blinds I am looking 2 clean.
catman.


----------



## 109073 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Cleaning front pleated curtains*

Hello

We have just imported a 1995 Winnebago Vectra and the front pleated curtains certainly needed cleaning. I took them off the track and took the hooks out - put them in a bath of cold water and used gentle soap to clean them and kept rinsing them until the water was clear - the look fantastic. Just have to be really gentle with them - even the pleats stayed in place. If for some reason they don't hold the pleats - when they are wet spray them with starch and tie them together (this is also fantastic way of keeping the creases in the day/night shades).

Good luck.

Lorene


----------

